#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco 1841 dúvidas

## lucianozanita

Olá pessoal do Under Linux, eu possuo um Cisco 1841, mais não faço a minima ideia de 4 meses que tenho ele nunca consegui modificar algo nele, pois não sei como se conectar e nada mais, só sei liga-lo e ver funcionando nada mais.
Então gostaria de pedir ajuda de vocês, o que devo fazer para conseguir me conectar a este router da cisco?
Eu possuo um Cabo serial mais não cabe em meu PC, então não tenho já a minima ideia do que fazer, gostaria de pedir a ajuda de vocês, pois estou num mato sem cachorro rs'

Muito complicado esses router Cisco.

----------


## ijr

Matricule-se em um curso de Cisco... Melhor coisa.

Caso contrario vc vai conectar-se por telenet por exemplo e não saberá fazer nada.

----------


## lucianozanita

> Matricule-se em um curso de Cisco... Melhor coisa.
> 
> Caso contrario vc vai conectar-se por telenet por exemplo e não saberá fazer nada.


Mais to querendo conectar de alguma forma dentro dele nem assim sei, teria algum tutorial ou algum curso pela internet para me indiciar?

----------


## parreira13

Há muitas maneiras variáveis ​​para isso ... e você não quer alguém para publicar on-line o seu encaminhamento do PW, mas aqui é algo para leva-lo na direção certa: Telnet


Requirement
Cisco Command

Set a console password to cisco
Router(config)#*line con 0*
Router(config-line)#*login*
Router(config-line)#*password cisco*

Set a telnet password
Router(config)#*line vty 0 4*
Router(config-line)#*login*
Router(config-line)#*password cisco*

Stop console timing out
Router(config)#*line con 0*
Router(config-line)#*exec-timeout 0 0*

Set the enable password to cisco
Router(config)#*enable password cisco*

Set the enable secret password to peter.  This password overrides the enable password 
and is encypted within the config file
Router(config)#*enable secret peter*

Enable an interface
Router(config-if)#*no shutdown*

To disable an interface
Router(config-if)#*shutdown*

Set the clock rate for a router with a DCE cable to 64K
Router(config-if)*clock rate 64000*

Set a logical bandwidth assignment of 64K to the serial interface
Router(config-if)*bandwidth 64*
*Note that the zeroes are not missing*

To add an IP address to a interface
Router(config-if)#*ip addr 10.1.1.1 255.255.255.0*

To enable RIP on all 172.16.x.y interfaces
Router(config)#*router rip*
Router(config-router)#*network 172.16.0.0*

Disable RIP 
Router(config)#*no router rip*

To enable IRGP with a AS of 200, to all interfaces
Router(config)#*router igrp 200*
Router(config-router)#*network 172.16.0.0*

Disable IGRP
Router(config)#*no router igrp 200*

Static route the remote network is 172.16.1.0, with a mask of 255.255.255.0, the next hop is 172.16.2.1, at a cost of 5 hops
Router(config)#*ip route 172.16.1.0 255.255.255.0 172.16.2.1 5*

Disable CDP for the whole router
Router(config)#*no cdp run*

Enable CDP for he whole router
Router(config)#*cdp run*

Disable CDP on an interface
Router(config-if)*#no cdp enable*

----------


## rcturbo

Se voce quer se comunicar com o router, tem de ter uma porta serial no seu PC. Compre uma cabo USB/SERIAL. A porta serial do seu PC é DB15M ou nao tem? Se ele tem esta porta é so comprar um adaptador DB9M/DB15F. O cabo original do CISCO é um ponta com RJ45 e outra DB9F(F de fêmea).

----------

